# HMPK / Dragon Bettas



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Help required in classifying my HMPK/Dragon Betta Fry.

This is my first successful batch of HMPK and Dragon Fry

First Picture is their parents:

HMPK - Orange Male
HMPK - Copper Female

The following pictures are all their male fry

Classify them into the following:
Type
Colour
Fin Type


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

*HMPK / Dragon Betta Male Fry*

These are their males from their first spawn, please classify them into the catergory


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

More update pictures of my HMPK/Dragon Males


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

hm..all of them? LOL, well..some are obviously HMPK and some are halfmoon, but I can't say they're in the ideal shapes/form...all seems to have "dragon/metalic" scales. But..there is one obvious "drawback" from "mommy" side (I can't tell for sure but from the pictures, "daddy" looks quite okay)..it's the body..mostly looks imbalance, even deformed in some of those guys. If u plan to spawn any of these guys later, I suggest you not to do any inbreeding, it'll probably make the problem even worst.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, you sure got an interesting mix of fish from that combination. I am not an expert or anything, but they look to be DeTs, HMs, and HMPKs. Many are coppers dragons. I don't remember what the green and red/orange combos are called off the top of my head, but they are some kind of metallic. Anal fins seem a bit long and their top line isn't great.

There seems to be something wonky going on with their eyes and they may be starting to get fin rot from the looks of it.


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pictures of the females from this spawn


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

They may be lacking as far as show quality, but you got some beautiful fish there! I love the orange and green ones and the green ones with the various colored tailed. I wouldn't be good at helping label them, but just wanted to say they are pretty.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah the colors are fantastic!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree. I do love the wide variety of different colours. Especially in the females.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! The mom the dad and all the babies are stunning!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Definitely not show quality, but a very interesting variety of colors none the less, I have to agree that they look a bit... off I guess. The bad form and wonky scales seem to come from mom based on the pictures, dad looks rather nice without any obvious faults. If you don't mind me asking, where did you acquire the parents from?


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

They all look like they have slightly hunched backs to me. If I could i'd take this guy as my own


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

I would love any of the green/orange or the ones with the multi color tails! Beautiful fish you have there! Females would make for a pretty sorority!


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Both parents came from a breeder in Thialand, I had her sister but she died. This female was the smallest out of the batch which was imported.

Picture 1 : HMPK Black Dragon Male
Picture 2 : HMPK Black Dragon Female

This was my first pair HMPK, male & female inexperience ate thrice their batch of eggs. But male died soon after the third spawn I was still inexperience about what medication should I have kept on hand. Female died soon after that.

Picture 3 : was picture 2 sister, she was more aggressive of the 2 females.

Had a tough time spawning her, but eventually it happened with this HMPK Orange male.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Some of the males are rosetails. I'd LOVE to have these guys. <3


























I LOVE this female too. <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My favourite is the light, almost mint green male (first picture in the second batch of offspring pics). Real pretty colouring.

What's up with the little bumps on these two boys' eyes and faces though?


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 21, 2013)

I love that female too!!! Beautiful!



Kiara1125 said:


> I LOVE this female too. <3


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fenghuang said:


> My favourite is the light, almost mint green male (first picture in the second batch of offspring pics). Real pretty colouring.
> 
> What's up with the little bumps on these two boys' eyes and faces though?


I think they're just natural deformities. I wouldn't cull them if they looked like it didn't bother them. Same with deformed fins. As long as they cans won and be happy, I'll keep them and give them a loving home.


----------

